# ##### WRUW Citizen - October 2022 #####



## Aqualand

New watch to mark a new month.
All the best for the coming weeks Citizen fans.


----------



## jhb

switched watch. finally home after canceled flights and delayed flights and connecting flights and well lots of fun to get home....and big mess to clean up from the storm...but im home and it still here and nothing to complain about......have a great weekend all.....


----------



## Lepdiggums

1992 promaster altichron c040 🔥🔥


----------



## Tiribos

CC9008-84E


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Stefan87




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matter of Time

*BN0118-12L*


----------



## sector445

.









Poslano sa mog 21081111RG koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@Tiribos Loving that F900 Attesa


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## aafanatic

@Tiribos You inspired me to put my F100 on

CC2001-57A


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## jhb




----------



## Tiribos

aafanatic said:


> @Tiribos You inspired me to put my F100 on
> 
> CC2001-57A


@aafanatic I am happy to have inspired you and I love your F100


----------



## mattnt




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Evolutionary Reject




----------



## Russ B-28




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@Evolutionary Reject loving that Blue Orca on the original bracelet

@mattnt That "new" Orca is an instant classic

Living this: Titanium Navihawk F900 CC9020-54E


----------



## Evolutionary Reject

Same watch, different light


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Pretty nice day out today! Called for some iced lemonade


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## jhb

still wearing this one. lightweight of titanium is nice for cleanup duty.......


----------



## garydusa

*and it’s “Zilla” Time…

















…just a relaxing Sunday*


----------



## mattnt




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Tiribos

CC9004-51E


----------



## Aqualand




----------



## Simon




----------



## Evolutionary Reject

One of them "transitional" NY0040 series with 8204 movement and 8203 case / dial...


----------



## aafanatic

@Tiribos Loving that limited F900 MRK Is it numbered?

Winding this Signature GTS-300 by working out in it the GT-200 is at the watch Dr.

NB1031-53L


----------



## Terra Citizen

Stefan87 said:


> View attachment 16935501


What happened to the OEM bracelet?


----------



## Tiribos

aafanatic said:


> @Tiribos Loving that limited F900 MRK Is it numbered?
> 
> Winding this Signature GTS-300 by working out in it the GT-200 is at the watch Dr.
> 
> NB1031-53L


You're certainly talking about these numbers


----------



## gaizka




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stefan87

Terra Citizen said:


> What happened to the OEM bracelet?



Never had it. Bought this pre owned and it came on a cheap nato. But I don't think I'll shell out 80 bucks and shipping for the bracelet when I paid 120 for the watch head so I looked for alternatives.


----------



## Matter of Time

*AW7031-54A*


----------



## Terra Citizen

Edit: watch was dirty in first picture so I cleaned the watch and took a new picture:


----------



## CitizenPromaster

As the young kids say, this watch is fire 🔥


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Crazy Canuck




----------



## garydusa

*“FREE WILLY”

















“International Man of Mystery “*


----------



## Terra Citizen

Got home to a package waiting, from Sakura!
What a beauty!










NB1050-59A


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Tekkamaki

Silver Grand Classic, on a strap instead of the bracelet, for now.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## kenls

BN0118-55E


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## CitizenPromaster

Tekkamaki said:


> View attachment 16942083
> 
> Silver Grand Classic, on a strap instead of the bracelet, for now.


Nice Martini Racing stripes. I always wear a belt with that pattern that I've had since 2008 (the same year I bought my first Citizen Promaster).










It was from a Porsche Design collection, I used to have a sweater from the same collection, but I don't know what happened to it. Not that it would still fit


----------



## Daruba

For at least the next 10 to 12 hours I will show the world this handsome Citizen. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CitizenPromaster

@Daruba I didn't keep count, but it seems like you have dozens of watches!


----------



## Tiribos

JW0104-51E


----------



## CitizenPromaster

@Tiribos and @Daruba and @philskywalker and @Russ1965 together make up about 5% of Citizen's turnover


----------



## Daruba

CitizenPromaster said:


> @Daruba I didn't keep count, but it seems like you have dozens of watches!


😀 I have a few 😀 and love them all. 
At least I have less watches than my wife has shoes
A man has to have a hobby right?


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Daruba said:


> 😀 I have a few 😀 and love them all.
> At least I have less watches than my wife has shoes
> A man has to have a hobby right?


I know I do! I have dozens myself, but I only ever bought one Citizen new, and most used ones were pretty cheap.


----------



## Daruba

CitizenPromaster said:


> I know I do! I have dozens myself, but I only ever bought one Citizen new, and most used ones were pretty cheap.


Whatever tickle our fancy right ?
Because of a little clinch in my brain, I’m the first owner of all my watches. 
This will likely change in the future if I’m going for a Rolex or Omega…


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Daruba said:


> Whatever tickle our fancy right ?
> Because of a little clinch in my brain, I’m the first owner of all my watches.
> This will likely change in the future if I’m going for a Rolex or Omega…


I have a little clinch too; it is called being a cheapskate  I buy everything used if at all possible. I just bought two amazing leather jackets for fall and winter that were a fraction of the price when new.


----------



## Russ B-28




----------



## Matter of Time

*CB3010-57L*


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquatap




----------



## Daruba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CubsWin27




----------



## kenls

Promaster Tough today.


----------



## Crazy Canuck




----------



## Tiribos

H610-T015581


----------



## Aqualand




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Igorek




----------



## Pete26




----------



## kenls

BJ7107-83E


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Rallyemenz

6 days in a row now.










Sent from my Pixel 6a using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

Gettin' ready to workout in this Titanium Navihawk F900 with all-night-lume  CC9020-54E


----------



## Matter of Time

*BN0211-50E* Promaster Tough


----------



## Aqualand




----------



## Lepdiggums

1979 crystron 150m


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Russ B-28

Promaster Tough for Friday.


----------



## aafanatic

MRK Titanium Navihawk CC9025-85E F900


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26

Terra Citizen said:


> Edit: watch was dirty in first picture so I cleaned the watch and took a new picture:


I wish they still made that one, I miss mine.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Rocky555

.


----------



## Tiribos

AT9096-57E


----------



## Daruba

After careful consideration I decided to go with this gun metal colored Citizen watch. 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro[/IMG]


----------



## Matter of Time

*BN0118-12L*
An espresso with Ray Mears


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Evolutionary Reject

Really "need"a Ray Mears
@Matter of Time what is the reference # of your example? So many variations and yours appears to be bluer than many others (which is excellent looking)


----------



## Lepdiggums

Jp2014 Aqualand duplex from 2000


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## jhb




----------



## helderberg

Tey as I might I can't seem to take this one off. 
Be safe all.
Frank.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

Really been diggin’ this lately, with it’s all-night-lume Titanium F900 Navihawk CC9020-54E


----------



## Joker7843




----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## kenls

BN0205-10L


----------



## Tiribos

CC9050-53E


----------



## Watch-A-Holic

Let the autumn sun shine!


----------



## jhb




----------



## kenls

BJ7107-83E


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Aqualand

Early morning start today.
The thought of getting this one out helped with motorvation though.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhb

switched to this one today.....


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## gaizka




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Gilmour




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## jhb




----------



## Matter of Time

*AW0090-11Z*


----------



## kenls

BN0118-12L


----------



## Frugalwatcher




----------



## jhb




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Strange Days




----------



## Aqualand

Carefree Friday. The apprentices are at college and I'm knocking off as soon as I've done my morning rounds.


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## ronhan

Regards, Ron


----------



## Daruba

The Citizen brand is no stranger to busy dials. Although my eyes can’t always appreciate all the very fine details on the dial like they could (seems like) yesterday, I will still buy and enjoy them. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nuhobby

a Signature Octavia, automatic


----------



## Veeflys

Navihawk


----------



## Deity42

Just dropping by.


----------



## Russ B-28




----------



## Daruba

How about this afternoon swap? 
Green is the color of adventure! 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tiribos

BN2031-85E


----------



## Russ B-28

Citizen Garrison BM8560-53E


----------



## kenls

Ray Mears


----------



## Robbie_roy

I don't wear this guy enough but it always makes me happy when I do:


----------



## Evolutionary Reject

Seems many of my citizens fit that description. Always feels right.


----------



## Cougar17

Enjoying the Titanium today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios




----------



## LCrow




----------



## 7seas




----------



## Rocky555

.


----------



## Tiribos

CB0206-86X


----------



## Daruba

The retro look…



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Evolutionary Reject




----------



## garydusa

*AQUA on LAND in the GARDEN on SUNDAY

















“Excuse Me, ..What Did You Say?”*


----------



## Strange Days




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Daruba

Citizen limited Caribbean edition. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## PowerChucker

I Love the 8204 movement! being able to hack cures my time setting OCD. funny that the dial says 8203, but the case back says 8204. 
On Maratac wine colored Zulu strap.


----------



## Paxman




----------



## PowerChucker

@Paxman thats a super cool combo!


----------



## jhb

back to wearing a citizen again....


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matter of Time

*BN0118-12L, *now on a new bracelet.


----------



## jhb

Matter of Time said:


> *BN0118-12L, *now on a new bracelet.
> View attachment 16971548


titanium bracelet too or a steel one?


----------



## Terra Citizen

NB1050 with the black Cordovan leather strap from the NB1060:


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## kenls

Tough, BN0217-02E


----------



## Lepdiggums

800m of 1991 titanium sea monster goodness 👹


----------



## Matter of Time

jhb said:


> titanium bracelet too or a steel one?


Titanium. 

It's the actual bracelet that comes with the black version, BN0118-55E. Turns out that it's also the same bracelet that comes with a few recent JDM models (BN0121-51L, BN0111-54E). I ordered it from Sakura in Japan. 

See this post for more info.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Matter of Time

*CB3010-57A*


----------



## cmiguelq

Citizen Cb0010, arrived today!


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Rocky555

.


----------



## Daruba

Rocky555 said:


> .


Awesome!!!


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daruba

Evening swap…


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Gilmour




----------



## Tiribos

ATD53-3001


----------



## Lepdiggums

1992 sporte 300m coke bezel 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## jhb




----------



## spm17

Two products of Japan for my Friday...
Citizen Primo (CA0467-11H)


























......and my Z33 for a hot date day with my wife. 










Great Friday all,
Shawn


----------



## jhb

spm17 said:


> Two products of Japan for my Friday...
> Citizen Primo (CA0467-11H)
> 
> View attachment 16978444
> 
> View attachment 16978447
> 
> View attachment 16978448
> 
> 
> ......and my Z33 for a hot date day with my wife.
> 
> View attachment 16978443
> 
> 
> Great Friday all,
> Shawn


like the watch...but like the car better. very nice.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

GMT BJ7107-83E


----------



## aafanatic

@Tiribos Loving that "Maritac" Attesa🔥🔥


----------



## cmiguelq

Its Friday


----------



## Aqualand

Happy Friday to all.


----------



## cmiguelq

Arrived today!


----------



## Pmhill10




----------



## jhb




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## jhb

Lepdiggums said:


> View attachment 16980571


you have some of the best older dive watches......another great one there......


----------



## Daruba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lepdiggums

jhb said:


> you have some of the best older dive watches......another great one there......


Thanks @jhb 🙏🙏🙏 I find the old stuff super cool🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## jhb

Lepdiggums said:


> Thanks @jhb 🙏🙏🙏 I find the old stuff super cool🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥


yes Sir. I like them too just don't own any......appreciate ya showing them to us all. I've been enjoying yours.....


----------



## Tiribos

PMV65-2261


----------



## cmiguelq

BN0211-09X


----------



## WatchHoliday




----------



## grenert

Impulse buy on ebay (the watch, not the cat!)


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Lepdiggums

jhb said:


> yes Sir. I like them too just don't own any......appreciate ya showing them to us all. I've been enjoying yours.....


Thanks Again @jhb 🙏🙏🙏
Its important they don't get lost to time🔥🔥🔥


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spm17

A little Brycen action on Sunday.  

















-Shawn


----------



## Tiribos

PMD56-2863


----------



## Accutronredux




----------



## Russ B-28

I just got a 21mm leather strap from Strapsco for my Garrison. It looks so much better with a properly fitted strap.


----------



## jhb




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## kenls

Skyhawk JY8070-54E


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Daruba

Evening swap to my all new automatic diver.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## spm17

Citizen Stealth(BV1085-14E)
























-Shawn


----------



## jhb

Daruba said:


> Evening swap to my all new automatic diver.
> View attachment 16987112
> 
> View attachment 16987115
> 
> View attachment 16987114
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


love this one. keep telling myself i don't need one......


----------



## Linx




----------



## Daruba

jhb said:


> love this one. keep telling myself i don't need one......


I didn’t need one either but what can I do? I’m just a succer for greatness 😀


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

NJ0140-17E


----------



## KoolKat




----------



## Lepdiggums

Gen 1 Orca 🔥🔥


----------



## Russ B-28




----------



## jhb

Lepdiggums said:


> Gen 1 Orca 🔥🔥
> View attachment 16990404


very cool. what's the lug setup onthis one. that bottom 5 o clock lug I can't tell what's going on there? pic makes it appear to be a single lug setup.....but I just can't tell.......appreciate a pic of the lugs so I can see what I'm missing. thank you Sir.


----------



## shez58




----------



## Lepdiggums

Mission Antarctica for a bit this morning 🥶🥶


----------



## Matter of Time

*AW0090-11Z*


----------



## spm17

Citizen(AT0270-00)
















-Shawn


----------



## kenls

Blue Mears BN0118-12L


----------



## Lepdiggums

Sporte for the evening 😎


----------



## Lepdiggums

jhb said:


> very cool. what's the lug setup onthis one. that bottom 5 o clock lug I can't tell what's going on there? pic makes it appear to be a single lug setup.....but I just can't tell.......appreciate a pic of the lugs so I can see what I'm missing. thank you Sir.


Hey @jhb 
The Orcas are super cool🔥🔥, but you can only use the original strap or titanium bracelet, which in my opinion is a real shame😭😭, as your stuck with one or the other. Mine came on the bracelet, but one day one of the collars feel out and the whole watch hit the floor 😱😱😱 thank goodness it was onto carpet🔥🔥 Luckily I picked up a strap (for the black Orca) at the time🙏🏽🙏🏽








Black rubber band.


















Titanium bracelet.


----------



## Tiribos

CC7005-16F


----------



## jhb

Lepdiggums said:


> Hey @jhb
> The Orcas are super cool🔥🔥, but you can only use the original strap or titanium bracelet, which in my opinion is a real shame😭😭, as your stuck with one or the other. Mine came on the bracelet, but one day one of the collars feel out and the whole watch hit the floor 😱😱😱 thank goodness it was onto carpet🔥🔥 Luckily I picked up a strap (for the black Orca) at the time🙏🏽🙏🏽
> View attachment 16992445
> 
> Black rubber band.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16992447
> 
> View attachment 16992448
> 
> Titanium bracelet.


thank you Sir. appreciated.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## VipinLJ

My first "expensive" watch (back when I was in India and made peanuts, this watch made me part ways with a decent chunk of my monthly salary!). 11 years old and I still love it!


----------



## NoTimeToLose

My Citizen Homer Japan railway watch.


----------



## ZM-73

Promaster 
















NY0054-04L


----------



## Pete26

Lepdiggums said:


> Mission Antarctica for a bit this morning 🥶🥶
> View attachment 16991599


Oh that's nice, I so wanted one of those when they were available. Yours looks to be holding up well.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Pete26 said:


> Oh that's nice, I so wanted one of those when they were available. Yours looks to be holding up well.


Thanks @Pete26 
Its a fairly new pick up🥳🥳🥳 the owner before me didn't use it, so its pretty tidy🔥🔥

1986 200m diver🌞🌞


----------



## aafanatic

@Tiribos Loving that F990 🔥  🔥

@Lepdiggums Loving that Orca on original bracelet✊ and all your other watches as well


----------



## Aqualand

Happy Friday everyone. Another early start this morning, good excuse to get this one out.


----------



## Daruba

How about this beauty?


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ B-28

This Silverstone for Friday.


----------



## Matter of Time

New to me *PMT56-2731*. Technically not wearing it today. It's running fine, but I'm going to let it sit on the window sill to get some photons.


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Lepdiggums

A bit of recharge time🌞🌞🥳🥳


----------



## Lepdiggums

Some 800m time for myself 🔥🔥


----------



## leidai5




----------



## spm17

-Shawn


----------



## Pete26

Aqualand said:


> Happy Friday everyone. Another early start this morning, good excuse to get this one out.


Love me some good lume.


----------



## Tiribos

BY0084-56E


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Out with my new NATO on this global warming Spring day end of October


----------



## cmiguelq

Citizen


----------



## jhb




----------



## Nokie




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums

Strap change for the Autozilla🥳 omg!! Super soft rubber 😍🥰🥰


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## Tiribos

PMD56-2952


----------



## Russ B-28




----------



## cmiguelq

Both catching Vitamina D


----------



## Igorek




----------



## Pmhill10




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Juan_valdeaza




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## kenls

BN0205-10L


----------



## Russ B-28

I'm feeling ghoulish today with my Citizen Infusion. Happy Halloween to all of you that celebrate the day.!


----------



## Tiribos

CC5005-68Z


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhb




----------

